# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Showbolt, camera robot, Mark Roberts Motion Control Ltd, Surrey, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mark Roberts Motion Control Ltd

showbolt.com

----------


## Airicist

Bolt Jr. high speed Cinebot

Published on Jan 19, 2018




> Bolt Jr. is a compact, lightweight high-speed camera robot that’s an agile, smaller option than the full-scale MRMC Bolt. The Bolt Jr. is an ideal solution where space, weight and mobility are key.

----------

